# Camper towing.



## gobluegill (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a 2015 Cougar 30 RLI. Weighs in at 7700 dry. Have had good luck pulling in Michigan with my 2500 5.7 Hemi. Looking to upgrade to the 6.4 Hemi for longer trips and mountains when I retire. Really cant justify the extra money for the Cummins. Any experiences or real life towing info on the 6.4 would be greatly appreciated. Thank you

Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I drive Ford F250 Power Stroke Diesel, and tow 30' Reflections 5th wheel, weight is about same as yours.
There is nothing like towing with a diesel. That said, in past I had a F250 with a V10, that was a very powerful motor and had no trouble towing the 30' 5th wheel I had at the time.
That is only comparable experience I have to share with you.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

gobluegill said:


> I have a 2015 Cougar 30 RLI. Weighs in at 7700 dry. Have had good luck pulling in Michigan with my 2500 5.7 Hemi. Looking to upgrade to the 6.4 Hemi for longer trips and mountains when I retire. Really cant justify the extra money for the Cummins. Any experiences or real life towing info on the 6.4 would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


I got a Cummins to tow my 33ft'er and the boat. Got the power when I need it and most times don't know anything is behind. Also 4-5 mpg better than a hemi.


----------



## gobluegill (Dec 17, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I got a Cummins to tow my 33ft'er and the boat. Got the power when I need it and most times don't know anything is behind. Also 4-5 mpg better than a hemi.


You have a nice rig Mike. You booking at Higgins again this year?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

gobluegill said:


> You have a nice rig Mike. You booking at Higgins again this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Didn't realize thats you. Yes I will be there same week in August. (3rd week 13th-19th)


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

the diesel will pay for itself in gas mileage and longevity. if you have the money you will be happy you went diesel.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

sherman51 said:


> the diesel will pay for itself in gas mileage and longevity. if you have the money you will be happy you went diesel.


I rather pay more for the diesel and forego some of the options like leather seats, heated steering wheel, heated seats and such.


----------



## gobluegill (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info friends. Bought a Ram 2500 with Cummins. Big Horn model. Cant wait to hook into the camper Thursday night!

Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

gobluegill said:


> Thanks for the info friends. Bought a Ram 2500 with Cummins. Big Horn model. Cant wait to hook into the camper Thursday night!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good move!!!!! Now if you meet the length (75') you can tow the boat behind it instead of taking 2 vehicles.

2018 or 2019? 2019 has just become available the last few weeks.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

gobluegill said:


> Thanks for the info friends. Bought a Ram 2500 with Cummins. Big Horn model. Cant wait to hook into the camper Thursday night!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! You really want to put 500 miles on it before you start towing or hauling with it, engine appreciates it, rear end demands it. Most whiny and blown rear ends are a result of never giving the gears some run in time before putting them under load.


----------



## gobluegill (Dec 17, 2013)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Good move!!!!! Now if you meet the length (75') you can tow the boat behind it instead of taking 2 vehicles.
> 
> 2018 or 2019? 2019 has just become available the last few weeks.


2018 for me. They had some good incentives. 2019s are just starting to show up. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gobluegill (Dec 17, 2013)

My camper is a pull behind so I won't have the option of pulling the boat behind. But that's ok. Still have the other truck for that situation. Love our Cougar and I don't even want my wife to start thinking about a 5th wheel. My plan is to retire in 4 years. Not extend my career. Lol

Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

gobluegill said:


> My camper is a pull behind so I won't have the option of pulling the boat behind. But that's ok. Still have the other truck for that situation. Love our Cougar and I don't even want my wife to start thinking about a 5th wheel. My plan is to retire in 4 years. Not extend my career. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was thinking you had a fifth wheel.


----------



## Martin brown (May 18, 2019)

yes I do camper towing recently I have got a Ford towing truck which I use for a camper and 24-hour Roadside Assistance nyc.


----------

